# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Happy Birthday Dave

## Gary R

Happy Birthday m8

Hope you have a great day  :Birthday2:

----------

*lost* (24-05-2019)

----------


## lost

Thank you, off to the fish shop later me thinks  got to sort my sons tank out as well now he has finished uni  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (24-05-2019)

----------

